

Ask HNs: Is javascript going to be the next big thing? - samfisher83

It seems like the internet went from php-&#62;python-&#62;rails<p>With node and all its frameworks starting up, will javascript be the next big thing, or will it still be rails or is there some other technology popping up?
======
runjake
Javascript already is the big thing.

And if you're wondering this because you're trying to decide whether to learn
Javascript, the answer is Yes. Learn Javascript, because wherever the trends
go, knowledge of Javascript is still crucial for web development.

~~~
samfisher83
I already know JavaScript, but is it worth learning it on the server side and
what are the best frameworks to learn.

~~~
runjake
I can't give you a good answer to this because things are so volatile right
now. It's always good to play with what's on the landscape, though. However, I
do see a ton of node.js and backbone.js when I am out and about.

------
heldrida
Javascript is the most popular scripting language. It's not about being next,
but now, in the past and the only scripting language running in a user
browser, all around the world.

* Ruby is popular, but Php is still the most used and now there's Laravel - that's a big thing in the php community - you'll like it, if you work with rails. Not sure why you mentioned php, python and then..rails :T

Use whatever you like and create the next big thing.

A few other big things... \- MeteorJs \- PhantomJs \- Your idea here, using
whatever you like ?

------
argonaut
Node is interesting, and frameworks like Meteor are similarly interesting, but
Rails is still dominant and it does not look like Rails will decline greatly
any time soon.

Obviously, though, any web developer is going to need to know Javascript. On
the client side, use of Javascript frameworks like Ember/Angular are clearly
the future.

------
devb0x
Just use the right tech for the job. Javascript is not new cool, its already
cool.. its just the pitch you're getting.

------
pankajshr_jpr
I guess HTML5 is on the path of replacing javascript, although its still no
way near to javascript but not sure what magic it can do.

If javascript would be next big thing then surely can't reach there without
HTML5.

------
bjoerns
JavaScript is (sort of) what Visual Basic used to be back in the 90s...

